# what breed/sex is this chick?



## katiec123 (Sep 19, 2012)

A friend of mine found this chick at an abandoned house, there was no other chicks or chickens for what I know at the house, my friend is not very chicken savvy (she thought it had fallen out of a nest). Anyways she gave it to me in the middle of August 2012. I have no clue of what breed she/he could be, and im not sure what gender either. The chick is rather friendly, loves me and is deathly afraid of my adult hens, but thats probably because they pick on him/her. Also the chick lived by its self for the first month that I had him/her, now the chick is in a cage inside of my coop with the big chickens so hes around hens but there is a fence in between them. Here are some pictures. Pictures of him when he was very little were taken on 8/23/12, older pictures were taken on 10/2/12. The picture of him in is cage he is standing next to my adult Road Island Red hen, its so that you can tell how big he is. Thank you


----------



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

Well she has some Plymouth Rock in there for sure.


----------



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

My girl Hattie she is pure Plymouth Rock. (Just to compare)


----------



## katiec123 (Sep 19, 2012)

anyone else have any idea


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Dominecker.. Dominique.. My Dom pullets..


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

She is most likely a Barred Plymouth Rock or a Dominique crossed with something white. When my delaware roosters crossed with barred rock hens the peeps looked like barred rocks, but were paler and with less defined stripes, or barring. 

She could also be second generation barring as well, looking at the baby photos. Cute though!!


----------



## katiec123 (Sep 19, 2012)

Took this picture today, im guessing this is a start of spurs, which means male? What do you think.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Yea, looking back at the first photos at those little pointy tail feathers I should have caught it.

It's a boy!


----------

